# Μάνες, πατεράδες, συμπαράσταση λαέ...



## EleniD (Jun 10, 2015)

Μεγαλώνουν και φεύγουν. Και καλά κάνουν, δεν το αμφισβητώ, εγώ πρώτη το θέλω. Όταν όμως έρχεται η ώρα και το πουλάκι ετοιμάζεται να πετάξει, ε, μια ανησυχία την έχεις ως γονιός!

Τα φιλιά μου
Ελένη

https://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2015/06/04/μαμά-να-πάω-μια-εβδομάδα-στη-γαλλία-ή-π/


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## EleniD (Jun 10, 2015)

Μπορώ να κλέψω την εικόνα να την ποστάρω στο blog σαν απάντηση;;;;;
Δε θα μπορούσε να το περιγράφει καλύτερα τι σημαίνει να είσαι γονιός!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2015)

Μα δεν έχουμε κοπιράιτ στις εικόνες που κυκλοφορούν στο Διαδίκτυο... :)


----------



## EleniD (Jun 10, 2015)

Εντάξει, την ιδέα, τότε! 
Την ποστάρω...


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2015)

Μπα, μόλις αρχίσουν να περπατάνε σε γράφουν. Κι όταν είναι πολύ μικρά δεν μπορείς να παίξεις μαζί τους. Οπότε στην ουσία ένα εξάμηνο όλο κι όλο μένει.


----------

